# Cannot access CUPS server from computers on network [SOLVED]

## radio_flyer

Please help, I'm stumped.

I've configured cups on a server on a local ethernet network. I can access the cups server fine from the server's web I/F (http://localhost:631) and can print test pages, etc. without problem. However, I just cannot get other computers on the local network to print through the server. The other networked machines can see the CUPS server so the browsing appears to be working OK. However, whenever I try to print I get this error:

```

lpr: unable to print file: server-error-not-accepting-jobs

```

I've tried all sorts of combinations of access permissions etc. in the cupsd.conf file but just cannot seem to get CUPS to allow remote machines to print. I I would greatly appreciate any pointers someone may have.

BTW, here's the cupsd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $"
> ...

 

]Last edited by radio_flyer on Mon Jul 24, 2006 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rubo

I will assume that the other computers on the local network are also Gentoo/Linux machines.  (If not then let me know - it may be a SAMBA issue.)

I am going to ask a silly question, I only see the configuration for the CUPS server and not the CUPS clients, have you installed CUPS on the local network machines and configured the client.conf file to point to the server?  Check out this document for accessing remote CUPS servers: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml#setup_remote

If you have done that can you print the output of: lpstat -a?

----------

## radio_flyer

 *rubo wrote:*   

> I will assume that the other computers on the local network are also Gentoo/Linux machines.  (If not then let me know - it may be a SAMBA issue.)
> 
> I am going to ask a silly question, I only see the configuration for the CUPS server and not the CUPS clients, have you installed CUPS on the local network machines and configured the client.conf file to point to the server?  Check out this document for accessing remote CUPS servers: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml#setup_remote
> 
> If you have done that can you print the output of: lpstat -a?

 

Duh. Thanks rubo. That was the problem. Yes, I had cups running on the local network machines and could see the remote printers on the server via the localhost:631 interface on the network machines. One was a Redhat machine and the other was another Gentoo box and neither had been set up for remote printing originally. I hadn't even thought to look in the clients.conf file and I completely spaced on that when I read the printing HOWTO. The SAMBA printing had been working from day one, and I could telnet to port 631 and see that cups was sitting there. I just could never connect the error message  *Quote:*   

> lpr: unable to print file: client-error-not-found

 

with anything that pointed me to the clients.conf file and the  error of my ways. Thanks again!

----------

